# Small lake bass help...



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

1st off I don't have much fresh water experience, But last year I moved to a house with a neighborhood pond in front of the house and could use some help with lure selection from the experts. 
Looking for bass because I know there's some in there. 
Here is what I know about the pond.

It is aqua feed, stays cool deep.

the water color is weird, its a light green color but not really that clear maybe 1-2' vis.

It was man made about 50 years ago.

It maintains its level, within less then 1'. (aqua feed with a drain)

Not sure of mid lake deep. The sides drop to about 10' deep within 15' of the shoreline. Then deeper from there.

The lake is maybe 200 yards wide, and about 1/3 mile long.

Im using a Flatstalker to get around.

I have been throwing small spinner baits (white) and catching a few, tried jigging a redshad worm, and redshad and watermelon wacky worm. All up against the bank that has some down trees and roots. I know there are some large bass, I have seen them on the bank around spawn time.

Anyone got any suggestions? :bluefish:


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

try a topwater early or late


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I would add a miniature crank bait to your repertoire (silver with a blue or black stripe on the back). It is a shallow diver that wobbles. I can't remember the size, but it is probably 1/8th or 1/16 ounce. It is only castable with a ultra light spinning rod on light line. It makes for a fun battle when you hook up. I've had alot of luck with the baits that you are using, so I would keep throwing them.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

For black bass, aka LMB (large mouth bass), I like to use zoom worms. I use either Texas or Carolina and rig them up.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Ive had pretty good luck in small ponds with a 1/2 oz. red eye shad as long as there isnt too much vegetation down deep.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds much like a small pond I fished in the National Forest, I had my best luck with a Rapala Countdown. You can cover the different depths well and the size is good for a small lake.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Neighborhood ponds that receive a lot of fishing pressure offer a pretty tough setting for catching large bass. They see so many lures, especially spinner baits and plastics, and often become conditioned to them.

Sometimes throwing something that they haven't seen before is a good approach. Small in-line spinners like a #3 Mepps or smaller will sometimes entice strikes when others won't. Think "different" and "small" and that approach often works in that setting.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Try topwater Pop "R" in the middle, early and late. Or floating Rapala. They stay deep will surface for food in the summer.


----------



## Live2hunt (Apr 19, 2010)

When you are fishing for them shallow you might try a Zoom trick worm rigged weightless on a 3/0 offset hook... Work it along VERY slow giving it a small twitch every few seconds. Also make sure you let it fall on a slack line cause if you don't it kills the action of the bait. Just keep an eye on your line and when it takes off or jumps nail 'em! The colors I have had best luck with are black and watermelon but any of the natural looking colors will work. This is the best tactic I've found for highly pressured bass in clear water. It has been absolutely deadly for me!

Another bait you might try is the Gary Yamamoto Kreature. I have had good luck with that when not much else would work and it is a bait the bass don't see a whole lot.

Good luck!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

I've had great luck with Zoom Ultravibe Speed Craws in Black/Blue in small ponds and reservoirs. Great action and can be fished in a variety of ways - I liked texas-rigging it weightless and throwing it in grass and lilys. I also like 4" Senkos in Watermelon Red rigged weightless.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

green pumpkin 6" zoom worm with slider hook....if there's a blk bass in there he'll find it....guaranteed!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

X 2 , on the small lipless crank bait. Also, throw them something different,such as a small creature, or brushhog. Meadowlark is correct, they do get used to seeing the same baits. I consider my self spanked very well, by many small ponds in The Woodlands, and South Montgomery County. Occasionally though, you can find a real gem. I have several.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Another techinique, I forgot. When they won't bite anything else... Ready... a single gold hook (small) and small minnow. Nothing Else! no weight, swivel, nothing.... Everything will bite this... it's just to easy of a meal!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! I like the idea of throwing something different. Going to Academy at lunch to pick up a few lures. What depth should I be fishing?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

try fishing the pond at night.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I recommend you fish a Zoom 6" Finess worm. I really prefer using it rigged as a wacky worm in places wehre others are having trouble. The other rig is a shakey heat jig using the same worm. Recommend the jig head be NO larger than 1/8 ounce. Watermelon Candy is one of my favorite colors with Junebug Red and Plum Red following close behind.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I've had excellent luck in both small neighborhood ponds and big lakes with small zoom green brush hogs. Texas rigged with a 1/8 oz bullet weight. 

I've also used the longest power worm I can find 12 inches or more. They catch big bass, but surprisingly, I had bass as small as 6 inches try to swallow them. 

I try to match the color of the water or structure in fishing.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

And there is always the saying "match the hatch", Throw your cast net sometimes and see what's out there for food. For green ponds Red and Pumpkin color worms have worked well for me. One other choice, might be to get a few live crayfish from HEB, hook them and let them crawl around.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Anytime I try a new area,one of my "go to "lures is a broke back long A with black/chrome and a crawfish belly.....works wonders...the broken back action seems to really turn them on...and it's a fast moving lure that allows you to cover a lot of ground...But be sure to fish cool water...after midnight or early morning..before dawn makes a little bitty crack...


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

I might get flamed for this. Most of my fishing has been pond fishing. The best lure i have ever used is the banjo minnow. Ive been using it for about 10 yrs or so now. Anytime somone fishes with me, i outfish them. I will say, i have not had a whole lot of luck on the lake with them thought. You should give it a try. good luck.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

banjo minnows work, why would you get flamed?

I like snake type plastics in east Texas a lot... used to catch all of my biggest pond bass on the old Bill Norman Snatrix in chartreuse

check these out:

http://www.caseplastics.com/case/index.php?cPath=27_73&osCsid=e9951b86becfb67cb7c189bd73c88b6a


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Two words "LIVE MINNOWS"


----------



## ReFlEcks (Jun 1, 2010)

Try a bass assasin on a straight blue hook with no weight. It will sink very slowly, just let it sit and give it a light jerk from time to time. Bass love it.


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

The reason i said i would get flamed is because i have read lots of posts from people that havnt had luck with the banjo minnow saying that they catch fisherman not fish. 

And to what reflecks said about the weightless bass assasin, thats pretty much the way i fish the banjo. The bass tear it up.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

gigglez2025 said:


> The reason i said i would get flamed is because i have read lots of posts from people that havnt had luck with the banjo minnow saying that they catch fisherman not fish.
> 
> And to what reflecks said about the weightless bass assasin, thats pretty much the way i fish the banjo. The bass tear it up.


I like the idea of weightless, there are ALOT of minnows in the pond, schools of them. Mostly near the bank but it seems like if there are some out from the bank there getting blown out of the water. HMmmm 3" weightless speck rigged FINS-fish tonight! (my favorite bass assin type bait)

I also pick up a lot of yall suggestion yesterday at Acadmey. They should send yall a check!


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

watermelon candy fluke - weightless


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Yesterday I hit up a neighborhood pond near my home. Sign says catch and release. I was using a Storm Soft Wild eye Shad....was there for about 2 hours and got nothing...I was casting out, reeled two rounds and then jerked..did this slowly. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ditto, or any other type of weedless jerk bait or fluke. Ive found them to be deadly year round on small bass water.



ReFlEcks said:


> Try a bass assasin on a straight blue hook with no weight. It will sink very slowly, just let it sit and give it a light jerk from time to time. Bass love it.


----------

